# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Công viên bãi trước - Du lịch Vũng Tàu

## hantt.163

Du khách nghỉ mát ở Vũng Tàu sau khi tạm biệt thành phố xinh tươi và  thân thiện thì hình ảnh Núi Lớn, Núi Nhỏ, Bãi Trước, Bãi Sau... đã trở  thành ấn tượng khó pha trong ký ức. Chuyến du lịch sau họ lại đến với  phố thị biển xanh, gió mát, hòa mình vào thiên nhiên kỳ thú không quên  dạo bước đến công viên Bãi Trước tọa lạc trên đường Quang Trung phường I  nơi góp phần cho gương mặt thành phố biển thân thương thêm phần quyến  rũ.




Bãi Trước là một vịnh nhỏ nhưng lộng gió, ít sóng nằm giữa Núi Lớn  và Núi Nhỏ có tên khác là Bãi Tầm Dương, nghĩa là "tìm mặt trời” bởi vì  vào buổi chiều muốn thấy mặt trời phải đến khu vực Bãi Trước.

Trong sách "Vũng Tàu xưa" của tác giả Huỳnh Minh (nhà xuất bản Thanh  Niên), có những hình ảnh về Bãi Trước của thập niên 60, ty cảnh trí thơ  mộng nhưng đượm nét hoang sơ. Nhiều năm sau đó còn có những quán hàng mỹ  nghệ, âm thực... phục vụ du khách mọc lên san sát, phần nào che khuất  tầm nhìn ra biển. Năm 2005 lãnh đạo địa phương đã đời các điểm kinh  doanh phục vụ du lịc này đến một nơi khác, kiến tạo thành nơi công cộng.  Công viên Bã Trước được khai sinhh từ đó. hân hoan khoác màu áo mới.  Cảnh vốn đẹp, nay đẹp hơn, sôi động từng giờ.




 Công viên Bãi Trước có diện tích khoảng 3,2ha. Phía tay và tây nam tiếp  giáp bờ biển theo đường vòng cung của vịnh, có lan can an toàn. Phía bắc  có khoảng sân rộng. Trung tâm công viên có hồ phun nước, giữa hồ có  tượng ba chúc cá heo vui tươi chào đón mọi người. Phía đông tiếp giáp  suốt chiều dài đường Quang Trung (đường Quang Trung - Hạ Long được Bộ  Văn Hóa tặng danh hiệu là "Con đường đẹp nhất Việt Nam năm 2002 và cho  đến nay chưa có con đường nào ở Việt Nam được tặng danh hiệu này).




Đến nơi đây mọi người hài lòng với không gian thoáng đãng, sạch  đẹp, nên thơ. Những hàng dừa nghieng nghiêng trong gió. Những cây bàng  gần một trăm tuổi tỏa bóng yên lành, lối đi sạch sẽ uốn quanh thảm cỏ  xanh mượt chen lẫn lá hoa khoe sắc. Có hơn bốn mươi tượng đá đa dạng, đa  phong cách, nhiều chủ đề, do các điêu khắc gia sáng tác trong dịp  Festival 2006 được trưng bày thành vườn tượng mang tính nghệ thuật cao.  Một tượng đá là một câu chuyện sinh động, một suy niệm hoặc một lời nhắn  nhủ.

Công viên là nơi vui chơi, tập thể dục tăng cường sức khỏe. Sáng sáng  học sinh, sinh vên ôn bài, đọc sách báo, các cụ đánh cờ. Buổi chiều công  viên như đắm mình trong ánh tà dương và khi đêm xuống đây là nơi lý  tưởng để thư giãn chuyện trò, ngắm nhìn biển đêm và thành phố muôn màu.  Những ngày nghỉ, ngày lễ, côdng viên rực rỡ đèn hoa. Du khách các nơi  hội tụ về đây làm cho công viên và thành phố càng thêm náo nhiệt.

Công viên Bãi Trước là mảng xanh của thành phố, hữu ích cho mọi người, là niềm tự hào của người dân phố biển.(diemhenviet)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tp. Hồ Chí Minh - Vũng Tàu - Tp. Hồ Chí Minh (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 980.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Vung Tau - Tp.Ho Chi Minh (2 ngay 1 dem) - Gia 980.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Vũng Tàu* - *tour du lich Vung Tau*
Cùng khám phá *du lịch Vũng Tàu* - *du lich Vung Tau*

----------


## lunas2

cv đẹp thật

----------


## h20love

Vũng Tàu pt thật đấy

----------


## khanhszin

Công Viên nhiêu cây cối tuyệt thật

----------

